# Hops and Possums



## cherylaw60 (21/4/14)

Might sound like a silly question but are hops plants eaten by possums. It will determine where I will place them when planting. Also are there some varieties that are able to cope with really hot days as the planting requirements seem to suggest planting in full sun or would afternoon shade be recommended.

Seems like the best time to look here for rhizomes is around winter time. Look forward to it.


----------



## Yob (21/4/14)

Possums not so much,

Heat is an issue but not so much if you can keep the water up to them, drip system or some such.. Water is where I keep falling over but should get that sorted this winter.


----------



## Camo6 (21/4/14)

I've heard some complain about possums 'tipping' their bines. I had a similar issue when growing their cousins but this tended to be caused by housemates.

Like Yob says, if you can keep them wet they'll love full sun, just don't place them too close to a brick wall or tin shed where the reflected heat will cook them as I found out. Mind you that was after a couple of severe hot spells in Melbourne.


----------



## bullsneck (21/4/14)

Possums attacked mine. I soaked rags in Seasol, that kept the little buggers at bay.


----------



## Mardoo (22/4/14)

I had zero possum problems on my hops this year in a yard where they stripped both the lemon and apple trees of both juvenile fruit and all leaves.


----------



## mash head (22/4/14)

Like everything they are opportunistic, if the hop plant is the only green palatable plant around they will nail it. If theres better things on offer like someones fruit trees then they will leave hops alone. There is some good traps made in NZ for removing possums from the situation.


----------



## Mardoo (22/4/14)

MashHead do you know whether fox pee will keep possums away? Trapping the fluffy little vermin in VIC is highly discouraged by the law.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/4/14)

My hops were eaten by possums as was a related plant which leant over close to the edge of the fence, a friend of mine gave me 2 spray cans of synthetic tiger piss (made in Germany ) where they use it to spray the electronic cables in cars to deter rodents.
Its' sticky so doesn't get washed away by rain, hardly any smell to the human nose.
Did it work, did it, did it f--k possibly because a possum wouldn't know what a tiger is or it only works on rats and mice.


----------



## wynnum1 (22/4/14)

Get a dog .


----------



## Bizenya (22/4/14)

Ha ha!! I look forward to hearing how you collect fox pee! Plus probably would keep everyone away from them- foxes stink!!


----------



## hoppy2B (22/4/14)

Dwarf Cluster seem more able to tolerate heat and drier conditions.


----------



## Mardoo (22/4/14)

Bizenya said:


> Ha ha!! I look forward to hearing how you collect fox pee! Plus probably would keep everyone away from them- foxes stink!!


it's MY fetish and I'm proud of it!

No, actually, you can buy it online for $32 a pint. How do they keep the glass from spilling when they ship it though? 

http://www.traps.com.au/lures.htm


----------



## stevemc32 (22/4/14)

Yep, possums destroyed my Cluster, Cascade and Chinook plants this year, didn't touch them last year.


----------



## mash head (23/4/14)

Don't know about fox wee, we don't have foxes here. A rifle works well.


----------

